
The Great Pyramid of Giza is the only known eight-sided pyramid - evo_9
https://curiosmos.com/the-great-pyramid-of-giza-is-the-only-known-eight-sided-pyramid-in-existence/
======
zarmin
More fun facts:

\- The Great Pyramid is a scale model of Earth, at a ratio of 1:43,200 (a
significant number)

\- It also encodes its own latitude and longitude

\- Its base perimeter is equal to 1/2 a minute of latitude (1/43,200th of 360
degrees)

\- It's aligned to true north within 3/60 of one degree (making it, I believe,
the most accurately aligned structure on the planet)

These are not undisputed claims, but there is absolutely something different
about 4th dynasty pyramids that is worth exploring. There are many, many
anomalies about Giza that defy explanation. Another example is precision stone
cutting and drilling from thousands of years ago.

For detailed explanations of the above, check out the video here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGQU3m9E34&t=795](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGQU3m9E34&t=795)
(timelinked, but the entire video is excellent)

[https://youtu.be/H43z2xAis4c?list=PLvuraN2vNappZ6m4jNiK5rDDm...](https://youtu.be/H43z2xAis4c?list=PLvuraN2vNappZ6m4jNiK5rDDmZ6AKNrxB)

and this blog:
[http://garyosborn.moonfruit.com/1-43200/4594099844](http://garyosborn.moonfruit.com/1-43200/4594099844)

This is one of my favorite topics to discuss.

~~~
pavlov
_” It 's aligned to true north within 3/60 of one degree (making it, I
believe, the most accurately aligned structure on the planet)”_

Is that referring to true North today or in 2560 B.C?

~~~
turdnagel
True north doesn’t change - magnetic north does.

~~~
dragonwriter
> True north doesn’t change

The alignment of a structure fixed to the ground, relative to true north, will
change over time, because the while the axis of the earth can be viewed as
fixed, the land on the Earth is not fixed with respect to that axis, but
moves.

~~~
bananabreakfast
Not really. The time scale for large movement is much larger than thousands of
years.

Since the great pyramid was build 4500 years ago the mid atlantic ridge has
only moved about 100m. That's just lateral translation, most of which probably
did not end up moving egypt much anyway and definitely not enough to throw off
the direction a pyramid is pointing by more than a second or two.

------
deepsun
Slightly curious fact, with tons of advertisement trying to squeeze some money
off it.

------
frandroid
And there I was expecting that it had a buried bottom half, making it the
shape of a D8...

------
leto_ii
I saw a similar post recently on a different site. This seems fake to me.

Does anybody have different, perhaps more reliable sources to confirm this?

~~~
DiabloD3
The issue is how do you define "eight sides."

It's a four sided pyramid, where each side has a concave bend in the middle,
only really visible from a top down perspective. The article contains
enhanced, but completely valid photos of it.

It is unknown if this was an intentional design aspect. It does not seem to be
a feature of any occult purpose. Sneferu's Bent Pyramid does "not" have 8
sides, but was incorrectly completed at a later date at the wrong angle, thus
often used as a (useless) comparison.

All other pyramids in Egypt seem to just be normally 4 sides with no concave
outer walls.

tl;dr The Pyramid of Giza is only 8 sides on a technicality. It approximates
the usual, and expected, tetrahedral shape.

~~~
leto_ii
I'm still not convinced. Are you sure the photos are valid? Is curiosmos a
trustworthy site?

William Matthews Flinders Petrie is mentioned as having written _La
Description de l’Egypte_ in the 1700's - this is inaccurate, the man was born
in 1853:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flinders_Petrie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flinders_Petrie).
On a quick search I can't find mention of _La Description de l’Egypte_ ,
either in French or English.

They're also quoting a text by I.E.S. Edwards at the end. He seems to be a
real person, but they quote a 1975 edition of his book, which I can't find on
google books
([https://books.google.nl/books?q=editions:ISBN0140136347&id=d...](https://books.google.nl/books?q=editions:ISBN0140136347&id=dBBMvrlrkFQC)).

The mention of _British Air Force pilot, P. Groves_ pops up in multiple
places, but none looks particularly trustworthy to me.

~~~
DiabloD3
Don't know if the site is legit, however you can literally go to Egypt and see
the Giza Pyramid in person. If you know what to look for, it _can_ be seen
from ground level.

It's _extremely_ slight. And, again, not an occult or religious feature, just
a quirk of its design.

------
ceejayoz
The "related video" on the very article references _another_ "eight-sided"
pyramid:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bent_Pyramid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bent_Pyramid)

They're only eight sided if you don't count the base, too.

------
kace91
The link is unreadable for me on mobile (Safari on ios 13). The usual cookies
popup appears hiding the view and no action can remove it (neither accepting
not rejecting it).

------
Mountain_Skies
The indention is where the tube used to sit that was used to carry grain to
the top back when the pyramid was used as a grain silo.

(Yes, I'm joking)

